# Windows 8 tablet or E3io car PC



## huggy54

as the title reads im wondering what is a better solution a windows 8 tablet or car pc such as the E3io car pc.

the tablet option seems cheaper and easier to install but the car pc seems more "complete".

ill be using a mosconi 6to8v8 with it

all i really need is the follow;

1) bluetooth phone calling
2) bluetooth music streaming
3) usb conecctivety
4) sat nav
5) dvb-t tv (tv tuner)
6) fm radio
7) external dvd drive

whats your thoughts guys?


----------



## Babs

I'm in on this one.. Sub'd.

Define "more complete"? I was looking at those E3io's yesterday.. Can't find much on them you can't do on a tablet actually, however the extra outputs are built in.

So from your list:

1) bluetooth phone calling 

both will do it

2) bluetooth music streaming 

Both will do it, but shoo 
Both can wifi stream also, if you have something to stream it to or to it from something.

3) USB connectivity 

both will do it

4) sat nav

both will do it. PC actually requires an outboard GPS antenna

5) dvb-t tv (tv tuner) 

I imagine a tablet can via data.. never messed with it. PC would have no issue.

6) fm radio 

The tablet could via an app over data. PC no problem.

7) external dvd drive 

doubtful on a tablet, but with enough memory, there are other options. One constraint is just one USB or Lightning hookup on tablets. Advantage PC.

I'll add if I may:

8) Digital output of audio to an external DSP 

A tablet can via conversion to optical or HDMI then optical, then the DSP remote would be used to control volume.
The PC's have toslink built in, and I think it may be volume controlled.. Not sure.
Hope to see the DSP industry think about HDMI. Dunno if any are into it yet.

9) "Control" of the DSP from device 

Tablet would need to be a Windows tablet as for some reason DSP makers are all about Windows, though 50% of the tablet market is iOS and a bunch more on Android. However, you would only do one at a time I believe.. Control, then signal.. One output USB.

Clear advantage PC.. One USB output for control. Optical output for signal. I imagine at the same time easily enough. That would be way cool too, if the DSP's software would look ok on a small in-dash screen. Helix I suspect eh ok. They force it into a certain window size. I shoulda had REQ show me this on his Gti when I had the chance.


----------



## huggy54

Well first thing is I DONT want to use data for FM.radio Digital TV. in my other car I use a alpine ina w10r with the alpine 200dvb tuner and its flawless so kinda set my standard based on that. 

And by more complete I mean, out of the box I can use FM radio, I got multiple usb ports, looks stock.


----------



## Babs

I think some tablets may have FM built in. So that's a possibility as well. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiloDB1

huggy54 said:


> Well first thing is I DONT want to use data for FM.radio Digital TV. in my other car I use a alpine ina w10r with the alpine 200dvb tuner and its flawless so kinda set my standard based on that.
> 
> And by more complete I mean, out of the box I can use FM radio, I got multiple usb ports, looks stock.


Based on this I would go e3io.


----------



## huggy54

Babs said:


> I think some tablets may have FM built in. So that's a possibility as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I've not seen any Tablets with built in FM Radio, especially not Windows 8


----------



## huggy54

HiloDB1 said:


> Based on this I would go e3io.


Hmmmmm, I might just do but there's gotta be a Digital TV Tuner or FM.Radio USB accessory around, surely

I mean I dont mind spending the extra on it, but if I can achieve the same thing with a Tablet and save money, id rather try that.

Also to add to my list id like a reverse camera too


----------



## HiloDB1

huggy54 said:


> Hmmmmm, I might just do but there's gotta be a Digital TV Tuner or FM.Radio USB accessory around, surely
> 
> I mean I dont mind spending the extra on it, but if I can achieve the same thing with a Tablet and save money, id rather try that.
> 
> Also to add to my list id like a reverse camera too


Again based on your requests e3io is the best route. They already have an input for reverse camera with a trigger wire.

The fact you asked for which is more complete already made the decision. Out of the box the e3io unit will give you more then you will get from a tablet period.


----------



## huggy54

HiloDB1 said:


> Again based on your requests e3io is the best route. They already have an input for reverse camera with a trigger wire.
> 
> The fact you asked for which is more complete already made the decision. Out of the box the e3io unit will give you more then you will get from a tablet period.


Very true about "out of the box", I dont mind a little work and playing round with things if I can achieve the same thing for cheaper.


----------



## Ultimateherts

huggy54 said:


> Very true about "out of the box", I dont mind a little work and playing round with things if I can achieve the same thing for cheaper.


Here's the thing about the e3io:

Yes it works right out of the box, but it uses crappy onboard sound! An audio interface would be light years better in terms of quality and audio outputs. Then there are audio players like Fubar2000 that are skinable and allow for ASIO drivers so that you can run VSTs and I cannot say that about the e3io. To me it just seems the e3io is lagging for the price you pay. Also what happens when Windows 10 comes out? Would the e3io be upgradable? If I buy the individual parts myself I am guaranteed 2 things:

1) I know what I am getting versus a bundle package.

2) I know the parts are future proof because of manufacturer driver support. And if they are not I can upgrade a single part versus the whole e3io!


----------



## deeppinkdiver

fyi.. I have a E3io that I may sell very soon. I have not had it installed and honestly can not say alot about its capabilities. If anyone has any questions about it id try to help. I planned on using it and running APL software along with a Helix dsp. Buying a new ride today that has a pretty nice Navi set up in it and im wanting to try to tie in to whats there for my audio.

The unit I have was custom made for Joey at Simplicity Sound.


----------



## Babs

I was kinda fired up over the idea as alternative to converting straight from a mobile device to optical to feed a Helix DSP. Certainly a cost difference in those two options. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huggy54

Ultimateherts said:


> Here's the thing about the e3io:
> 
> Yes it works right out of the box, but it uses crappy onboard sound! An audio interface would be light years better in terms of quality and audio outputs. Then there are audio players like Fubar2000 that are skinable and allow for ASIO drivers so that you can run VSTs and I cannot say that about the e3io. To me it just seems the e3io is lagging for the price you pay. Also what happens when Windows 10 comes out? Would the e3io be upgradable? If I buy the individual parts myself I am guaranteed 2 things:
> 
> 1) I know what I am getting versus a bundle package.
> 
> 2) I know the parts are future proof because of manufacturer driver support. And if they are not I can upgrade a single part versus the whole e3io!


1) Well I plan on using a mosconi 6to8v8 with it 

2) good point. I need to look into if it is upgradable, in all honesty though I doubt I would upgrade the hardware unless there was a hardware failure (not like ill be using it as a home pc).

3) my only.issue is I'm.not too clued up on this area, so I just wanted something out of the box that worked, if I get the parts separate it's alot manual.work for me instead of something tried and tested.


----------



## Rokusek

I have an E3io PC and have played around with it for a decent amount of time on my bench. I have not installed it yet but will be soon. Follow my build log as I will be posting more info about it as I gather more. 

So all my answers are directly related to an E3io PC. 

1) bluetooth phone calling

Yes.

2) bluetooth music streaming

Yes.

3) usb connectivity

Yes

4) sat nav

Yes, However, I had some minor issues getting it set up and running on the bench but once that was figured out, it seems to work well. Again, on the bench. I am still playing around with mine before it goes into the car. I also was not able to get a great GPS signal as I was in the house and the antenna did not have good line of sight out side. 

That was using the NaviKey-7, which I'm sure if you paid the extra $109 to get the copilot live, you might not have the same problems I had. 

5) dvb-t tv (tv tuner)

Not to my knowledge.

6) fm radio

Comes with the software preinstalled, works pretty well so far. 

7) external dvd drive

Has the ability. 


*Req* has found some really nice software that is great for simulating a "Double Din HU" that I will also be installing. There is also another app that can be installed that links up to google play music and doesn't have any issues. Granted I don't know the names of them off the top of my head. But I can post those later after I verify. 

So far, between Req and myself as well as a few others who where at the NC Spring meet not but a little over a week ago will agree that streaming through the PC via hotspot or wifi connection was not lacking. 

How ever, His setup cost him more than what I paid for a pre-made PC. I still have some bench testing to do before I can install as well as finish the rest of the build. When that time comes I will post up more information. 

Now, as far as upgradeability, future upgrades will not be difficult as opening up the Case is pretty straight forward. But if you mess with it, you void the warranty. 

Another benefit of the E3io is the option of a JoyCon. Which will not only allow you to utilize your steering wheel controls, but completely program them to your liking. That alone is a HUGE advantage over a standard HU. 

For connecting to a processor, USB for control, Optical for sound. I have not tested this yet either but having the ability to Tune from the HU makes for another advantage over the standard HU. Though you will want to get a small portable keyboard with touch pad to make tuning easier. 

Plug and play is a big thing that I have noticed. Primarily the harness that comes with the PC. It is well laid out and easy to follow the instruction. It also has optical, reverse camera in, RCA out, two rear USB, one front USB, front Aux input, Rear speaker out, Mic in. Two Ethernet ports, one HDMI (WINNING). Lastly RS232 and 1 com port. 

Actually navigating the monitor is a little difficult if you are trying to click something that is near the edge like the close window button (keyboard would make this irrelevant). Overall navigation of the PC is fairly simple and easy. Just a matter of knowing how windows 8 operates. 

Bluetooth: Setting this up and making it work so far has been a bit of a pain, but I did figure it out. Maybe I was not putting enough effort into it. but it works.

It also has front buttons that are completely programmable, with a remote control to adjust settings on the monitor itself.

That's about all I got right now off the top of my head. 

But again, I have plans to post a review at some point, but not until after I have it installed in the car and play around with it for a while on a day to day basis. 

My overall impressions of the PC right now are about at a 50/50. I guess if you want simplicity with a legitimate plug and play ease of use, then go with a standard double din unit (which I sometimes feel I should have done).

But, if you are willing to work for it and make it worth your while, the E3io CarPC could be the one for you. 

In the end it is your choice. I cannot say the PC is better or worse at this moment. 

Lastly, if the PC is something you do decide to get, I recommend *this one *as the others have been known to have depth fitment issues. 

Any questions I didn't already answer, please feel free to ask. 

-PJ

EDIT: Req's PC build starts around post 418 for reference if you want to see what he did. At least this gives you other options as well. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/94769-2003-volkswagen-gti-1-8t-mosconi-vifa-exodus-helix-pdsp-idmax-carpc-%2Aupdated%2A-11.html


----------



## nineball76

I went with the E3io for one reason. Digital out, Windows based so I have volume control over Digital. I haven't put it in yet, so don't ask me how I like it yet. But the build quality is top notch. Check your depth carefully. I had to order the short edition, then changed vehicles and have room for the full size now. The short edition is really limited in usb ports. And since every thing you plug into it is usb.... 

I ordered it with a small ssd with the intention of using a 1tb ssd externally. I think the full size has room for a second drive internally. I have a cool spot to mount a drive if I can find a bluray drive that can handle some vibration.


----------



## nineball76

Also, they'll take $40 off the price and remove the internal 50x4 amp if you request it.


----------



## huggy54

nineball76 said:


> Also, they'll take $40 off the price and remove the internal 50x4 amp if you request it.


This is exactly what I planned to do as I'm Gunna use a processor


----------



## crackinhedz

nineball76 said:


> I went with the E3io for one reason. Digital out, Windows based so I have volume control over Digital.


I will hopefully install my e3io SE paired to a mosconi 6to8v8 (via Optical). But the general consensus was I would still need to keep the 6to8 Remote to control the volume.

Are you saying windows allows the volume for Optical output to be controlled from the PC itself? If so, that will be a blessing as I bought the steering controls for the PC which I prefer using. 

Anyways fingers crossed, maybe there is hope? (but not holding my breath)


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> I will hopefully install my e3io SE paired to a mosconi 6to8v8 (via Optical). But the general consensus was I would still need to keep the 6to8 Remote to control the volume.
> 
> Are you saying windows allows the volume for Optical output to be controlled from the PC itself? If so, that will be a blessing as I bought the steering controls for the PC which I prefer using.
> 
> Anyways fingers crossed, maybe there is hope? (but not holding my breath)


This was actually going to be my next question, I'm hoping too I can control the volume from.the pc

I'm.gunna be very interested in your build so expect loads of questions from me.
I'm.planning on running it optical too and all Bluetooth connections just going through the pc only.



nineball76 said:


> I went with the E3io for one reason. Digital out, Windows based so I have volume control over Digital. I haven't put it in yet, so don't ask me how I like it yet. But the build quality is top notch. Check your depth carefully. I had to order the short edition, then changed vehicles and have room for the full size now. The short edition is really limited in usb ports. And since every thing you plug into it is usb....
> 
> I ordered it with a small ssd with the intention of using a 1tb ssd externally. I think the full size has room for a second drive internally. I have a cool spot to mount a drive if I can find a bluray drive that can handle some vibration.


Have you got a link for short edition? I'm.not sure which one to go for I'm planning on using the e3io in a golf mk5 gti, hope it fits


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> This was actually going to be my next question, I'm hoping too I can control the volume from.the pc
> 
> I'm.gunna be very interested in your build so expect loads of questions from me.
> I'm.planning on running it optical too and all Bluetooth connections just going through the pc only.


just waiting to find a couple days I can take away from work to install this. Even though I purchased the SE (short edition) the face plate is a bit larger than I was expecting (the lip at the bottom), so im praying I will not need to do any modifications to the fascia of my dash where my current Pioneer double din sits. :worried:


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> just waiting to find a couple days I can take away from work to install this. Even though I purchased the SE (short edition) the face plate is a bit larger than I was expecting (the lip at the bottom), so im praying I will not need to do any modifications to the fascia of my dash where my current Pioneer double din sits. :worried:


Did you get any options extras with your pc? What's the spec of yours


----------



## nineball76

crackinhedz said:


> I will hopefully install my e3io SE paired to a mosconi 6to8v8 (via Optical). But the general consensus was I would still need to keep the 6to8 Remote to control the volume.
> 
> Are you saying windows allows the volume for Optical output to be controlled from the PC itself? If so, that will be a blessing as I bought the steering controls for the PC which I prefer using.
> 
> Anyways fingers crossed, maybe there is hope? (but not holding my breath)



From what I've read, Digital truncation is a Windows 8 thing. Similar to how a home av works across toslink. Turn the tv down, and the receiver volume adjusts too. Worse case scenario, it doesn't work, and I have to use the drc, but I still have anytime access, to the always connected via usb, processor software.


----------



## huggy54

Rokusek said:


> 5) dvb-t tv (tv tuner)
> 
> Not to my knowledge.


This is something I really want to look into, I have a Tuner in my other car and it works very well and it can be so useful when parked up, I need to find a good USB DVB-T tuner

I also wanna know if I can get DAB


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> Did you get any options extras with your pc? What's the spec of yours


I purchased the Copilot GPS, testing it on a power supply inside my house I am not too impressed with it visually. But have no real world experience with it yet.

Has the i5 processor, 256gb SSD, 8gb RAM. Capacitive touchscreen. Had e3io remove the internal amp, gonna be strictly digital to the 6to8. 

I also have Centrafuse installed which gives it more of a head unit feel.

Bluetooth has been a bit complicated as stock with windows drivers, but adding Bluesoleil (phone control) added its own drivers and it just acts weird/sporadic. Perhaps I just need to try fresh reinstall the Bluesoleil drivers.


----------



## Rokusek

huggy54 said:


> This was actually going to be my next question, I'm hoping too I can control the volume from.the pc


Yes you can. Linked above and now again here. Granted, as I stated earlier he built his, but is using the same set up we will be with the E3io as far as usb and optical. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxLdVMnYfag




crackinhedz said:


> I purchased the Copilot GPS, testing it on a power supply inside my house I am not too impressed with it visually. But have no real world experience with it yet.
> 
> Has the i5 processor, 256gb SSD, 8gb RAM. Capacitive touchscreen. Had e3io remove the internal amp, gonna be strictly digital to the 6to8.
> 
> I also have Centrafuse installed which gives it more of a head unit feel.
> 
> Bluetooth has been a bit complicated as stock with windows drivers, but adding Bluesoleil (phone control) added its own drivers and it just acts weird/sporadic. Perhaps I just need to try fresh reinstall the Bluesoleil drivers.


I am curious about the copilot for sure once its in real world applications. 

Centrafuse! Awesome software! The one that interfaces with google is Outcoldplayer. Also awesome software. 

Bluesoleil... I'll have to look into that.

-PJ


----------



## nineball76

I'll be using JRiver as my player. You can setup it's output for everything pretty easy. I have a lot of 24/192 and about 150gb of dsd, and I can output the dsd as 24/88 and anything above 24/96 it will down sample to 96khz for the helix pro. I've spent a lot of time over the last month getting to know it better, and it's really simple to use. Lots of drag and drop, easy to navigate and control.


----------



## huggy54

Rokusek said:


> I have an E3io PC and have played around with it for a decent amount of time on my bench. I have not installed it yet but will be soon. Follow my build log as I will be posting more info about it as I gather more.
> 
> So all my answers are directly related to an E3io PC.
> 
> 1) bluetooth phone calling
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 2) bluetooth music streaming
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 3) usb connectivity
> 
> Yes
> 
> 4) sat nav
> 
> Yes, However, I had some minor issues getting it set up and running on the bench but once that was figured out, it seems to work well. Again, on the bench. I am still playing around with mine before it goes into the car. I also was not able to get a great GPS signal as I was in the house and the antenna did not have good line of sight out side.
> 
> That was using the NaviKey-7, which I'm sure if you paid the extra $109 to get the copilot live, you might not have the same problems I had.
> 
> 5) dvb-t tv (tv tuner)
> 
> Not to my knowledge.
> 
> 6) fm radio
> 
> Comes with the software preinstalled, works pretty well so far.
> 
> 7) external dvd drive
> 
> Has the ability.
> 
> 
> *Req* has found some really nice software that is great for simulating a "Double Din HU" that I will also be installing. There is also another app that can be installed that links up to google play music and doesn't have any issues. Granted I don't know the names of them off the top of my head. But I can post those later after I verify.
> 
> So far, between Req and myself as well as a few others who where at the NC Spring meet not but a little over a week ago will agree that streaming through the PC via hotspot or wifi connection was not lacking.
> 
> How ever, His setup cost him more than what I paid for a pre-made PC. I still have some bench testing to do before I can install as well as finish the rest of the build. When that time comes I will post up more information.
> 
> Now, as far as upgradeability, future upgrades will not be difficult as opening up the Case is pretty straight forward. But if you mess with it, you void the warranty.
> 
> Another benefit of the E3io is the option of a JoyCon. Which will not only allow you to utilize your steering wheel controls, but completely program them to your liking. That alone is a HUGE advantage over a standard HU.
> 
> For connecting to a processor, USB for control, Optical for sound. I have not tested this yet either but having the ability to Tune from the HU makes for another advantage over the standard HU. Though you will want to get a small portable keyboard with touch pad to make tuning easier.
> 
> Plug and play is a big thing that I have noticed. Primarily the harness that comes with the PC. It is well laid out and easy to follow the instruction. It also has optical, reverse camera in, RCA out, two rear USB, one front USB, front Aux input, Rear speaker out, Mic in. Two Ethernet ports, one HDMI (WINNING). Lastly RS232 and 1 com port.
> 
> Actually navigating the monitor is a little difficult if you are trying to click something that is near the edge like the close window button (keyboard would make this irrelevant). Overall navigation of the PC is fairly simple and easy. Just a matter of knowing how windows 8 operates.
> 
> Bluetooth: Setting this up and making it work so far has been a bit of a pain, but I did figure it out. Maybe I was not putting enough effort into it. but it works.
> 
> It also has front buttons that are completely programmable, with a remote control to adjust settings on the monitor itself.
> 
> That's about all I got right now off the top of my head.
> 
> But again, I have plans to post a review at some point, but not until after I have it installed in the car and play around with it for a while on a day to day basis.
> 
> My overall impressions of the PC right now are about at a 50/50. I guess if you want simplicity with a legitimate plug and play ease of use, then go with a standard double din unit (which I sometimes feel I should have done).
> 
> But, if you are willing to work for it and make it worth your while, the E3io CarPC could be the one for you.
> 
> In the end it is your choice. I cannot say the PC is better or worse at this moment.
> 
> Lastly, if the PC is something you do decide to get, I recommend *this one *as the others have been known to have depth fitment issues.
> 
> Any questions I didn't already answer, please feel free to ask.
> 
> -PJ
> 
> EDIT: Req's PC build starts around post 418 for reference if you want to see what he did. At least this gives you other options as well. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/94769-2003-volkswagen-gti-1-8t-mosconi-vifa-exodus-helix-pdsp-idmax-carpc-%2Aupdated%2A-11.html


On point 3 is the usb ports powerful enough to run an external bluray drive?


----------



## Rokusek

huggy54 said:


> On point 3 is the usb ports powerful enough to run an external bluray drive?


Thats a good question and glad you asked. I actually just ordered an external blue ray drive for mine that should be here by this weekend. I'll post up and find out.


----------



## huggy54

@Rokusek & nineball76 out of curiosity why did you opt for a car pc over a tablet?


----------



## NealfromNZ

Rokusek said:


> Thats a good question and glad you asked. I actually just ordered an external blue ray drive for mine that should be here by this weekend. I'll post up and find out.


I found with a netbook running USB 2.0 that my Bluray player needed additional power due to the voltage drop on the 15 foot active USB cable. I just used a USB y cable and added a 1 amp USB car charger on a ignition switched circuit. Try a USB 3.0 port for the bluray first.


----------



## Rokusek

huggy54 said:


> @Rokusek & nineball76 out of curiosity why did you opt for a car pc over a tablet?


PS8 Tuning in car. You can't do that with a Tablet. The other problem for me was locations of the buttons and connections being on the sides. I would have to float the tablet infront of the oem hu and to me that would look horrendous.










Another problem was audio input to the PS8. No digital audio period. You would be using the tablets volume control, which I found to be extremely annoying. 

Technically you could probably find a way to use USB some how, but that's not something I care about. 

Small storage space for music. Though if you have Google play and unlimited data that would not be an issue. 

Last thing, steering wheel controls. I upgraded to a MK6 Steering wheel with paddle shifters. I want to program them all to control my music. I cant do that with a Tablet either. 

I'm sure there are more reasons, but nothing I can think of off the top of my head. 



NealfromNZ said:


> I found with a netbook running USB 2.0 that my Bluray player needed additional power due to the voltage drop on the 15 foot active USB cable. I just used a USB y cable and added a 1 amp USB car charger on a ignition switched circuit. Try a USB 3.0 port for the bluray first.


I'll look into it. Just waiting for the player to get here. 

-PJ


----------



## huggy54

@Rokusek how much did yours costs (car pc)?

Are you not worried about getting dab radio as normal radio will be gone?

How is windows on just a 7 inch screen, I thought it would need to be bigger? Which brings me to I wish they did an 8 inch screen?

Also just a note I'm sure I read e3io do a car pc with a separate screen so pc goes in boot and only the screen upfront, I was thinking bout this option for.security but it depends on the additional price from them


----------



## Rokusek

huggy54 said:


> @Rokusek how much did yours costs (car pc)?
> 
> Are you not worried about getting dab radio as normal radio will be gone?
> 
> How is windows on just a 7 inch screen, I thought it would need to be bigger? Which brings me to I wish they did an 8 inch screen?
> 
> Also just a note I'm sure I read e3io do a car pc with a separate screen so pc goes in boot and only the screen upfront, I was thinking bout this option for.security but it depends on the additional price from them


If it was win7 it would be a nightmare, but since it is win8 its really easy to navigate. The E3io comes with an AM/FM app that uses the stock antenna. I have not tried this in the car yet so I don't know for sure how well it works just yet. 

I spent about 1700 on mine with all the ad ons. I feel it was well worth it for what I am gaining and the ability to have complete control over everything I want to do. 

As far as security goes, the pc is all in one as I'm sure you have noticed. So it will be installed in the place of the oem hu. I personally have some security options I will be adding to mine to prevent others from using it and make it harder to remove once it is installed. 

Follow my build log (link in signature) I have parts coming in today I will post about and explain what I am doing. 

-PJ


----------



## huggy54

I spoke to them.once and they did say they can do.just a screen and the pc separate to mount in the boot but you have to ask


----------



## nineball76

huggy54 said:


> @Rokusek & nineball76 out of curiosity why did you opt for a car pc over a tablet?


It's an all in one solution, Digital volume control, usb always connected for processor tuning, easily navigate a 24/192kbps and dsd player. 



huggy54 said:


> On point 3 is the usb ports powerful enough to run an external bluray drive?


I don't see why it couldn't run a usb bluray. It's not a head unit acting as a pc, it's a full blown mini pc, I'm the form of a head unit. Anything you can do on a pc, you should be able to do on this.


----------



## nineball76

And now I've found the solution to using Sirius, I'm seriously excited! I don't like the browser player, and it's 30 minutes or more begins the live broadcast, I like sports and talk shows at times, plus long drives out of coverage area. Once I can figure out how and where to put a bluray drive so it doesn't skip, I'll have everything, HD Radio, satellite radio, Hi res audio, nav, bluray video..... All in one sweet little package. No tablet can touch that.


----------



## Kriszilla

Why not just rip the bluray's out to MKV and store them on an external drive? I'm planning on picking up one of these and using it to feed movies to my kids' tablets while we are on road-trips.


----------



## crackinhedz

What was the solution, internet stream? 

Ever consider converting your movies to file, and play from external drives? No worries about skipping, and much easier to manage.


----------



## nineball76

It's not about playing movies. Ours about always having a readily available drive for whatever reason. On a long trip and you buy a CD, you can play it. Stop somewhere and get new software, you dnt need Wi-Fi to load it. Meet up with a friend with a disc they want to share but you can't take it with you, rip it right there. 

My video drive is 3tb, and audio is nearly 1tb now.


----------



## crackinhedz

Makes perfect sense. 

What was your solution to Sirius? And is it possible to retain oem antenna?


----------



## nineball76

crackinhedz said:


> Makes perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> What was your solution to Sirius? And is it possible to retain oem antenna?



Yes! If you can find the adapter for it. Try tss-radio.com

Mjs makes a USB interface for the scc1 tuner. They also make an audio switcher, the E3io only has 1 line input, Mid has a 4 in switcher.


----------



## crackinhedz

If you havent found a drive yet, this Pioneer has anti-skip protection and powered via USB 3.0

http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-Electronics-External-Drive-BDR-XD05B/dp/B00OD39P6A


Edit: mounting might be technical, being clamshell design.


----------



## nineball76

I have this








I'd like to make a slide out drawer to stash it in.


----------



## crackinhedz

Here's a player made for the car...

http://www.amazon.com/Autopro-BD120...TF8&qid=1430994040&sr=1-2&keywords=Bluray+car


----------



## huggy54

Does anyone have an actual contact number you can speak to these guys on? Everytime I try and call you have to put an extension number in that I dont know. Or is by email the only way we can communicate with them


----------



## Rokusek

huggy54 said:


> Does anyone have an actual contact number you can speak to these guys on? Everytime I try and call you have to put an extension number in that I dont know. Or is by email the only way we can communicate with them


I made contact via email and only email, never had a need to call them. I am assuming you used the 800 number on this page? 

Contact Us | Custom Gaming Computers | Gaming Desktops | CarPC

Screen shot for reference of what I see. Don't know if you would see anything different or not. 










-PJ


----------



## huggy54

Well I only want to talk to them to haggle on price and ask them about international shipping

And thats the number I.originally tried


----------



## nineball76

crackinhedz said:


> Here's a player made for the car...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Autopro-BD120...TF8&qid=1430994040&sr=1-2&keywords=Bluray+car



This might be ok for some people who only need a player, but I want a drive. Parking close enough to the Wi-Fi to make use of the home interwebz is difficult, so updates and installing new software can be a pain. 

I'm not exactly sure why it even needs 2 Ethernet ports, especially in the back. Is there anyone who could easily get to the back while it's installed and have a router in their garage? But I know, it's a mini itx mobo, it wasn't purposely built fit use in a dash, and E3io doesn't rebuild boards and strip them of anything not needed.


----------



## huggy54

Bit of a silly question is there like some kind of remote wire on this, to turn amps or processor on and off?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

Not a silly question Shaun, here is the back of mine and the wiring harness. It does have remote turn on..





And here is the blueray I have for it..


----------



## Coppertone

^^^. Oh oh, Steve's posting porn pc pictures again lol.


----------



## huggy54

deeppinkdiver said:


> Not a silly question Shaun, here is the back of mine and the wiring harness. It does have remote turn on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the blueray I have for it..


Machine looks sexy


----------



## nineball76

deeppinkdiver said:


> Not a silly question Shaun, here is the back of mine and the wiring harness. It does have remote turn on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the blueray I have for it..



This drive is sata which excites me. Gives me funny feelings in really strange places. Anxious to see how it likes vibration, and how you get power to it.


----------



## deeppinkdiver

It came with USB power plug to run off of the E3io unit itself. 

It is a very sexy machine, it has a very sterile look from the front, all business.

This is not my specific unit but the same model with 10 point touch screen-

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jj9BUbI79FU


----------



## nineball76

Bummer. I'd like to not use all the existing usb, there's so many things to plug in. Wanted to make use of the sata. It's even worse with the SE that only has 2 usb in the rear.


----------



## nineball76

Figure in all the things using usb. HD radio, satellite radio, obd2, external drive, GPS, DSP.... And I'm sure there's more.


----------



## huggy54

nineball76 said:


> Bummer. I'd like to not use all the existing usb, there's so many things to plug in. Wanted to make use of the sata. It's even worse with the SE that only has 2 usb in the rear.


You just have to get a USB hub, if I get the small edition thats what ill do


----------



## nineball76

huggy54 said:


> You just have to get a USB hub, if I get the small edition thats what ill do



I have hubs. I dislike hubs. They tend to turn off when they aren't being used.


----------



## crackinhedz

Decided to start my install today, spent most of the day just removing seats, carpets, trim etc

I have to give props to those who do it for a living. Holy cow my whole body is sore. 

Didn't quite get as far as I hoped, working on sound deadener and some mlv on the floor. I was able to do a test fit for the e3io as I had concern about the size but all looked good. Just have to figure out the wiring from the previous head unit...hopefully I'll get more accomplished tomorrow.

work in progress


----------



## crackinhedz

Quick, dumb question...

I realized I have a PAC steering wheel adapter used for the previous Pioneer unit, and I have the steering wheel control for the E3io, I assume I should remove the PAC?


----------



## crackinhedz

Test run


----------



## huggy54

@crackinhedz

Looking good. What car is it?


----------



## crackinhedz

2012 Hyundai Santa Fe

Finally got everything back to normal, holy cow its a tough job. 

The e3io actually fits and looks better than the Pioneer x850bt I had before.

Heres a shot of the MLV, will try to get a better close up of the CarPC tomorrow.


----------



## huggy54

More pics pics


----------



## Rokusek

Nice pictures! 

I just got word that they dont know where my blue ray player is right now. I've been going back and forth with UPS and Newegg this week. Hopefully get this resolved and have mine in hand soon. 

I am excited to see yours installed all the way @crackinhedz I am still a month out at the earliest. I will be on travel for work over the next week or two so no telling when I will have more time to play. 

-PJ


----------



## crackinhedz

Sorry guys, been busy. Trying to reinstall Windows 8...something with the boot up kept hanging...anyways


----------



## huggy54

Are you guys gunna install centrafuge?


----------



## crackinhedz

I had it originally before I had to reinstall Windows, and I do intend to use again.


----------



## Ultimateherts

huggy54 said:


> Are you guys gunna install centrafuge?


The only thing that software does is put everything in one place with a nice interface.


----------



## huggy54

Ultimateherts said:


> The only thing that software does is put everything in one place with a nice interface.


very true, i do like the idea of it. i could probably write my own software to do the same but why re-invent the wheel?

how much does centrafugue actually cost?


----------



## Ultimateherts

I believe it costs around $70 or so, but the uniqueness if I read it correctly is the updates are free.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Ride Runner software with reborn skin is quite good as well. Covers of music, video, TV , phone etc. It controls foobar player as well which covers most hi-res audio formats.

Apart from bluesolei for Bluetooth the rest is shareware


----------



## Ultimateherts

NealfromNZ said:


> Ride Runner software with reborn skin is quite good as well. Covers of music, video, TV , phone etc. It controls foobar player as well which covers most hi-res audio formats.
> 
> Apart from bluesolei for Bluetooth the rest is shareware


I believe riderunner is out of business according to the Centrafuse website... Could be wrong though


----------



## huggy54

I wonder how the e3io car pc compares to the rasberry pi? I saw this car pc on youtube and it seemed quite good.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWQycTXXOs


----------



## Ultimateherts

huggy54 said:


> I wonder how the e3io car pc compares to the rasberry pi? I saw this car pc on youtube and it seemed quite good.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FoWQycTXXOs


Not a fair comparison because the e3io has much much more processing power!!!


----------



## huggy54

I'm sure it does, but I'm taking price into account too. I'm.sure this is cheaper. I'm not interested in buying it jus more curious bout it. Looks very oem in his car. I also like the software very simple but straight to the point.

On another note I really need to find a good dvb tuner, I'm curious to what his one is? Though he doesnt mention it. I live in an area with good dvb reception, in my other car the alpine dvb is very good wherever I drive in my city.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Ultimateherts said:


> I believe riderunner is out of business according to the Centrafuse website... Could be wrong though



The original author has moved it here and taken off the need to register.

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=ed93...10&ithint=folder,zip&authkey=!AP-0s5FqCqNYxJE

On the topic of USB TV sticks the diversity antenna ones work the best. Wintv is also worth a look as many of the car pc software skins control it well.


----------



## huggy54

NealfromNZ said:


> The original author has moved it here and taken off the need to register.
> 
> https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=ed93...10&ithint=folder,zip&authkey=!AP-0s5FqCqNYxJE
> 
> On the topic of USB TV sticks the diversity antenna ones work the best. Wintv is also worth a look as many of the car pc software skins control it well.


Well I already got a spare set of alpine aerials I plan to use, assuming the fit into whatever tv tuner I decide to use. So for me its more a case of finding a good dvb tuner, as I got aerials sorted.


----------



## NealfromNZ

So something like a dual tuner https://www.elgato.com/en/eyetv/eyetv-diversity
It will use the best TV stationreception between your two antennas. Some of these dual antenna tuners claim to give good reception up to 140 mph. Can't imagine wanting to test the claim.


----------



## Sir gill bates

It doesnt matter really


----------



## huggy54

Sir gill bates said:


> It doesnt matter really


Does what matter?


----------



## crackinhedz

So had a little hiccup with Windows 8, so sent the unit to e3io for them to look at...they did a fresh install of the OS (probably could have done myself but was under warranty so I let them handle it) so now Im back up and running!


----------



## huggy54

Looking good man, cant wait for mine

Are you planning to run a processor with it? If so which one?


----------



## deeppinkdiver

^ did you order one? I mentioned to you I was thinking of selling my E3io

That PC does look great installed for sure!


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

Great use, but you do lose radio or the rare use of a CD, or DVD, unless you add that along with it. Otherwise it is a great display to stream your music with. 

If you do have the cell service, that makes things a lot more interesting with web stations and videos etc. But I think my cell service charges another 40-50 for this, maybe more for unlimited.

Very cool!!


----------



## huggy54

deeppinkdiver said:


> ^ did you order one? I mentioned to you I was thinking of selling my E3io!


I would take yours but I need the mini version, as the normal version maybe a little too big for my new car.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc

A Dell VenuePro8 would be cool, but they SUCK!


----------



## huggy54

Phil Indeblanc said:


> Great use, but you do lose radio or the rare use of a CD, or DVD, unless you add that along with it. Otherwise it is a great display to stream your music with.
> 
> If you do have the cell service, that makes things a lot more interesting with web stations and videos etc. But I think my cell service charges another 40-50 for this, maybe more for unlimited.
> 
> Very cool!!


This has built in FM radio, you have to use a usb/dvd drive to play discs.


----------



## crackinhedz

So far the only dissapointment I have thus far is the wireless N signal is pretty weak. Other portable devices have no problems whatsoever. My car is parked within 15 feet of my router and signal is low, and drops quite frequent if I move further away. Setting the e3io wifi card bandwidth to "20MHZ" instead of "Auto" helped maintain stability. But its still really bad. 

But, I have used my phone as a mobile hotspot (or phone to the pc via usb for "usb hotspot" better connect) and the signal strength and connection is great.


I do like the functionality of Centrafuse, though I wish the interface was a little more modern. But as a car audio interface it works well and can be customized.

Have not figured out how to set Joycon steering wheel controls yet, but I know they work when pressing certain buttons so Im excited to retain this feature. Just have to find time to tinker with it.


Overall Im enjoying this carpc. 

My advice, any programs/software you intend to use should put on flash drive since wirless internet may be sketchy at first. Tether by phone can use your data plan, so just download things at home and transfer via usb flash. Much easier.


----------



## crackinhedz

Oh, an observation if you will...

The CarPC doesnt shut down as instant as most car head units do and I notice the "remote out" stays on about 30 seconds longer than the pc...so music will stay on for a minte after turning the car off (pc shutdown) and amps/processor stay on 30 seconds after that. 

Not that big of a deal, but I wonder if theres a way to adjust the "remote out" time to turn off. 


Using optical, I get no turn on/off pops whatsoever. The E3iO to Mosconi 6to8 combo is super quiet, noise free. Im loving it.


----------



## Babs

crackinhedz said:


> I do like the functionality of Centrafuse, though I wish the interface was a little more modern. But as a car audio interface it works well and can be customized.


Looks like there are "skins" for Centrafuse. 
Skin Development


----------



## crackinhedz

Babs said:


> Looks like there are "skins" for Centrafuse.
> Skin Development


Yeah, Ive tried a couple before but nothing that really kept my interest. There are some mods of the "clean" skin I like and use, and the CarPlay skin looked promissing but dont think the creator ever finished, or at least shared.


----------



## crackinhedz

I also have the SE (small edition) which only provides two usb connections on the back (one on front). So if anyone is wondering about connectivity...

The first USB connection on the back I reserved solely for the GPS antenna connection. 

The second USB I have an extension cable going to the glovebox where I have a USB Hub connected. 

I can run four USB devices through the hub, which I have the Mosconi 6to8 using an additional 15ft USB cable to the cargo area. Works flawlessly, even at that distance and with other USB devices connected.
I have a wireless keyboard connected, and two USB flash drives with music on them. And the front USB can be used for most anything as well. Have had zero connectivity issues.

I will say, this CarPC is USB 3.0 but I chose to just use 2.0 since the only real benefit would be transfer speed and possibly power source...but I don't need all that, just my music file playback with occasional movie to the headrest.


----------



## crackinhedz

This looks promissing, wonder if it would integrate w/ centrafuse


Foobar Mobile Fundraiser


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> Using optical, I get no turn on/off pops whatsoever. The E3iO to Mosconi 6to8 combo is super quiet, noise free. Im loving it.


Tell me can you control volume with the e3io car pc, or do you have to use the mosconi controller?


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> Tell me can you control volume with the e3io car pc, or do you have to use the mosconi controller?


well, yes and no.

You would need the controller to set max level (android app would probably suffice too?) Then you can use the CarPC as master volume. Centrafuse also has option for Logrithmic volume change.


----------



## crackinhedz

Setting up the 6to8 using optical took some trial and error, and lots of post reading but what I gathered is in the Mixer you leave the Main card all zero's and only work from the Aux Optical tab...set the last [bottom] row to all 100%.

Then you have to set the input sensitivity (Aux Optical tab) using the slider. Start with the CarPC volume turned almost completely down, while Mosconi vol all the way up to your max level. Play some music, and adjust the sinsitivity slider up until the music stays on. Then, turn mosconi volume way down, and turn CarPC volume back up to 100. Then you can turn the Mosconi volume up to your desired listening level, then at this point you can use the CarPC as the master volume. At least thats how I did it. :worried:

Because the sensitivity is not correct off the bat, the music was cutting out and I could not understand why. Thought my wiring was culprit. Until I figured out the sensitivity part of it. Hope that helps someone.


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> well, yes and no.
> 
> You would need the controller to set max level (android app would probably suffice too?) Then you can use the CarPC as master volume. Centrafuse also has option for Logrithmic volume change.


Thats very interesting, because I really don't want to use the controller much and would rather use the headunit/car pc for volume control.so what your saying is you use controller initially for setup but subsequently then you just use the headunit/car pc


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> Thats very interesting, because I really don't want to use the controller much and would rather use the headunit/car pc for volume control.so what your saying is you use controller initially for setup but subsequently then you just use the headunit/car pc


correct, at least as far as Ive figured out. 

I did not see any volume control in the Software, which would have totally eliminated the need for controller at all...unless I missed it.

If you have android app, you could setup volume using that...no controller necessary.

So yes, in the end you can use the CarPC as master volume.

Centrafuse using "Logrithmic" is great!


----------



## huggy54

Great, I really don't mind using the controller initially to set it up, after that I'll just mount it somewhere hidden or remove it. I doubt ill ever need it once it setup as it should be setup correct.


----------



## huggy54

But in saying that if the 6to8 is connect via usb you could change settings from there, like bass, treble etc.


----------



## nineball76

I'm confused. Is there no volume control over optical? Can't it be set to max for adjusting the gains then just use the volume buttons on the side?


----------



## crackinhedz

nineball76 said:


> I'm confused. Is there no volume control over optical? Can't it be set to max for adjusting the gains then just use the volume buttons on the side?


Yes, the CarPC has master volume control over Optical...but going through the 6to8 you have to adjust the 6to8 volume first (whatever max level you are comfortable listening at), then you use the CarPC for master control.


----------



## nineball76

Ok. I don't know about the 6to8. I'll be running the helix dsp pro, with the software on the e3io, always connected through usb 

Have me worried if it's not easily worked.


----------



## crackinhedz

nineball76 said:


> Ok. I don't know about the 6to8. I'll be running the helix dsp pro, with the software on the e3io, always connected through usb
> 
> Have me worried if it's not easily worked.


I am using the 6to8 software through usb as well, though I dont ever intend to use while driving as the Mosconi software is not as cumbersome as Ive heard about the Helix. 

I would assume the Optical setup would be the same/similar?


----------



## crackinhedz

Hopefully I can clarify what Im trying to say about the CarPC as master volume. It does control the Optical output. But think of it more like using it as an attenuator. Your overall voume should be set in the DSP, then using the CarPC volume control you are simply attenuating the optical signal. 

So lets say I have my CarPC optical set to "100" (Full Blast) and my Mosconi volume set to 35 (Full Blast)...when I use the CarPC as master volume, I am simply using a volume range of 0-35. 

Now lets say I keep the CarPC at 100, but then I set the Mosconi to 20. Well now even though the Optical is set to 100, volume is way low. Now when I use the CarPC as master volume, I am only dealing with a useable range of 0-20. Which would not get as loud, or "Full Blast".


Now lets change it up a bit...

Lets say I set The CarPC optical volume to 50 (Half Blast) and set the Mosconi to 35 (Full Blast) (lets assume my amp gains were set using these levels). Now if I were to forget this and use the CarPC as master volume and turned it from 50 to 100...you will probably **** a brick with how loud it will be. Probably blow a speaker.


This is why I say, set CarPC to max volume, and DSP to max volume (after amp gains, cossovers set) before using the CarPC as master volume control. That way you are just attenuating your max comfort level by using the CarPC instead of the dsp control.


----------



## crackinhedz

This kind of got me thinking, you could set your gains to 'competition' or 'by yourself jam out' levels...super loud. You know, on those rare occasions when you just want to be obnoxious in front of Walmart. 

Then for daily driving, set the DSP volume to 10-15% less than max setting (then hide away the volume controls). Using the CarPC as master volume, now not even your significant other can turn it too loud by mistake.

Then when youre ready to wang out in front of walmart, just turn the dsp volume back to max for that extra ooomph. :biker:


----------



## crackinhedz

I used Copilot for the first time today, so my opinion is very limited. 

Some background first, I am coming from an OEM Navigation that used Navteq GPS and then a Pioneer that used Navteq GPS as well, same brand yet I felt they were still very different from each other in good/bad ways. I really did not have any gripes with Navteq and actually really liked their UI and maps. That is my only real world experience with GPS headunits for my last few years. (Aside from a portable Garmin)

So with that said, on to Copilot 8 Live: Laptop

First, the maps are going to take some time getting use to. Side streets and names look extremely small and difficult to read. Maybe theres a setting I need to find (perhaps graphics card setting will help). Never had this issue with the Navteq units. I do like the Copilot 3D view better than 2D, with Navteq I liked 2D better than 3D.

There is a Menu button and above it an icon of a hammer button for settings. Maybe its just me but I find it difficult to figure out which one I need to push when Im looking for a certain action. And the location of these buttons is just in a poor location if I must say so. Then when you do hit one of these buttons, the layout and options seem so random and confusing. I will give them credit though, there are a lot of options. Wheather or not you'll ever use them is another story.

Im not sure how often or how much it will cost for map updates, but my home address is not even found on this thing. Again something I did not have this problem with Navteq. This alone really ticks my nerve. I dont go many places in this world, but my Home address should be mandatory on any GPS. 

I will hate any GPS that brings me to my neighbors house. :listenup:



Today was mostly big Thunderstorms, so for the inclimate weather the GPS held a pretty good course. Although not as smooth as the Navteq products. 

Overall, its just "Ok" at this point for me. Maybe it'll grow on me, we'll see.


----------



## huggy54

Have you tried Bluetooth phone calls or streaming music by Bluetooth yet.? And if so have are bluetoothing audio to the pc or to the 6to8?


----------



## nineball76

I'm hoping to try the Garmin software for laptop very soon. I've always used and preferred Garmin over everything else. Loved my Kenwood head units over the Alpines for that reason alone. Although I already paid for CoPilot , I'd much rather not have to use it if I don't need to.


----------



## crackinhedz

nineball76 said:


> I'm hoping to try the Garmin software for laptop very soon. I've always used and preferred Garmin over everything else. Loved my Kenwood head units over the Alpines for that reason alone. Although I already paid for CoPilot , I'd much rather not have to use it if I don't need to.


I think Garmin on the laptop is discontinued...wonder how this affects map updates, is it still supported long term?

Yes, Garmin is a very nice product. If they ever make a new version im on board.


----------



## huggy54

@crackinghedzhow the Bluetooth calling and streaming?


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> @crackinghedzhow the Bluetooth calling and streaming?


Havent had a chance to use this feature yet. I left the mic from my Pioneer unit in hopes to use with the carpc but the jack size was off so im waiting on an adapter. The mic that comes with the carpc clips on from a 90 degree angle which makes ideal placement very limited so I dont want to use it.

Also, bluetooth adapter keeps turning itself off so I have to do a little trouble shooting.


----------



## crackinhedz

crackinhedz said:


> Also, bluetooth adapter keeps turning itself off so I have to do a little trouble shooting.


I ran the bluetooth program using "compatibility mode" which seems to have fixed the problem. My LG G3 pairs fine and I tried it through Centrafuse, works great. Although I still dont have a mic so could not actually have a phone conversation through it. But the process worked good.



Been working on setting up the Joycon steering wheel adapter, so far I have it controlling simple commands in Centrafuse...vol +/-, next song, previous, mute etc. It is actually very responsive, better than I anticipated. Zero lag.

Downside is Joycon online instructions are crazy hard to follow. Their diagrams are bunched together, no spacing, so its difficult to understand what is going on.

Anyone here know how to use Joycon, because Im stuck...I am able to get the buttons to either work for centrafuse, or for master control...but not sure how to get it to work for both at the same time. I know you have to set up "profiles" but again, the instructions are a *****.


----------



## huggy54

Regarding the steering wheels controls;

I like the idea of this but I didnt get the option of this but I didnt get steering wheel controls with my car as I didnt select that option. Is there anyway when I get my e3io that ill.be able to use e3ios, or do I have to have some already?


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> Regarding the steering wheels controls;
> 
> I like the idea of this but I didnt get the option of this but I didnt get steering wheel controls with my car as I didnt select that option. Is there anyway when I get my e3io that ill.be able to use e3ios, or do I have to have some already?


Well if your steering wheel doesnt have any buttons then the joycon would be of no use anyway...you can still control the e3io using either the buttons on the face plate, or touch screen. 

You may be able to retrofit steering control with a special kit, depending on your make/model...but could be expensive.


----------



## nineball76

Amy updates from E3io users? Anyone upgrade to Windows 10 yet? 

2tb Samsung 850 evo ssd is under $800 now and that's a huge upgrade for a CarPC. I ordered a gen 4 and it has room for a second drive so I'll be putting the 2tb in it so I don't need to use up usb with a drive.


----------



## crackinhedz

I think Im going to pass on Windows 10 for now...Windows 8 works fine and is actually very responsive for being in the car environment. Im a fan of Windows 7, can tolerate 8, and can see the potential of 10.

Also the revelation of how intrusive Windows 10 can be with regard to personal info and targetted ads makes me hesitant also. I installed 10 in my home PC and im not super impressed enough to try in the car yet. Who knows.


----------



## nineball76

In regards to a comment on the helix pro thread and tuning with a small screen being a challenge. Is the CarPC a pinch to zoom or one size and that's all you get? Since I plan to run the helix software full time in the truck.


----------



## huggy54

nineball76 said:


> Amy updates from E3io users? Anyone upgrade to Windows 10 yet?


Thats exactly what I was thinking? I'm not getting my e3io until september/october and I'm curious to see Windows 10 on it.



nineball76 said:


> 2tb Samsung 850 evo ssd is under $800 now and that's a huge upgrade for a CarPC. I ordered a gen 4 and it has room for a second drive so I'll be putting the 2tb in it so I don't need to use up usb with a drive.


Now on this point I like the idea of a 2 TB ssd but I feel as though id rather just use USB drive (well a few actually) would work out much cheaper. I recently brought a 1 TB usb stick for £30 ($46), its not particularly fast but for portable storage when I'm on the move, cant complain too much.


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> I recently brought a 1 TB usb stick for £30 ($46), its not particularly fast but for portable storage when I'm on the move, cant complain too much.


You have a link to this?? Id love a 1TB flash drive...but legit ones look to be several hundred dollars...you sure its 1TB?


----------



## nineball76

I ordered a Samsung 2tb to put in mine. Expensive yes, but I thoroughly loathe having extras hanging out of the face. Wires, a ton of extra gadgets. I want it clean. So nothing gets in the way our gets snagged and broken.


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> You have a link to this?? Id love a 1TB flash drive...but legit ones look to be several hundred dollars...you sure its 1TB?


Here's a link

XCLUSIV-1TB(976gb*)Usb 2in1Dual Interface Flash Memory Drive FAST FREE DELIVERY | eBay

Its actually 976GB but thats enough for me


----------



## huggy54

any updates crackinhedz?


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> any updates crackinhedz?


Im loving the CarPC. Just the ability to try different things, programs/software etc.

Blusoleil has been hit or miss mostly after waking up from sleep mode, so hopefully a better Bluetooth stack comes along.

I did connect an external wifi adapter, and get 100% coverage in my driveway...so the built in wifi is junk.

Overall Im liking this over my former Pioneer AVIC. 

Sure its a bit more complicated than a normal head unit, but this should be understood by anyone considering a CarPC.

Pairing it to the Mosconi 6to8 via Optical has been great too. Starting to get the hang of it with a decent tune.

Centrafuse will be getting a new update soon (new beta is out) with a ton of fixes and upgrades. Suppose to take better advantage of Windows 10 too, though im in no rush to upgrade 8.1


Even though it has a touch screen, I would highly recommend a wireless keyboard to keep around for daily use. Just so much easier to navigate windows.


----------



## crackinhedz

I would love to get one of those 1TB drives, but cannot find one similar on usa ebay.


----------



## nineball76

Question about CF, the player in it, is it its own player or does it interact with something else? If it's a stand alone, what are the limits? 16/44, 24bit/48?


----------



## crackinhedz

nineball76 said:


> Question about CF, the player in it, is it its own player or does it interact with something else? If it's a stand alone, what are the limits? 16/44, 24bit/48?


I believe it has its own player...



> * Added new parameter: Audio Playback Sample Rate: Instead of a fixed rate of 44.1 KHz, the user may select from 44.1, 48, or 96 KHz. Note: this parameter is only valid for audio sources that playback through the Centrafuse Media Player. Playback of CD’s is restricted to 44.1 KHz.
> 
> * Added new parameter: Multichannel Mode: Instead of a fixed mode Stereo, the user may select from Mono, Stereo, Quadra, Surround 5.1 or Surround 7.1.
> Playback of CD’s is restricted to Stereo.


Not exactly sure of the bit rate 16 or 24?


Here is a list of all the changes

http://forums.centrafuse.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5661&d=1437344872


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> I would love to get one of those 1TB drives, but cannot find one similar on usa ebay.


I might be able to get you one, I know my friend is coming from USA to London in a few days, she's bringing me back some stuff from the USA and I'm sending her back with a few bits, do let me know if I can help with anything?


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> I might be able to get you one, I know my friend is coming from USA to London in a few days, she's bringing me back some stuff from the USA and I'm sending her back with a few bits, do let me know if I can help with anything?


How much would one be in US $? Can pay you with paypal...

Let me know!


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> How much would one be in US $? Can pay you with paypal...
> 
> Let me know!


Its about $52 USD, just to be clear they are USB 2.0


----------



## huggy54

I just wanted to ask (not sure if its been asked on this thread), but what's the spec of your car pc (like hard drive size, ram and cpu).

I'm trying to workout should I get i5 or i3 processor? I'm thinking do I really need i7, I mean I'm not doing anything on it overly memory intensive, I'm just playing movies, music, sat nav etc. I'm not doing work on it as such.

Do you find it boots up fast and do you find it quite responsive (in terms of the pc just slowing down or freezing a little)?


----------



## crackinhedz

I have the SE (small edition) which has a install depth of 6 3/4"...I have the Intel i5 processor, 250gb SSD, 8gb RAM. 

Like you I was unsure if an i7 would even be necessary. I have an i5 in my home PC so I already knew it was sufficient for what I wanted to do in the car. So far it has been great! I never get the feeling of sluggishness or freezing up. It has been super fast and extremely sensitive to touch commands. I would say from sleep to start, music from Centrafuse is playing in about 10 seconds. Very fast! 

Even during the hot summer I did not experience any issue. Winter is coming soon, we'll see how that goes. I am noticing when it is cooler in the morning my steering wheel volume down button doesnt register in JoyconEx. I will have to look into that a little further as you can see the voltage register in the program, just it wont turn the vol down. But when it gets a bit warmer its ok. Very weird. The physical buttons on the PC itself work so I just use those when necessary. 

GPS is ok, not the best software Ive ever used but still reliable and visually not so bad. User interface is where im not overly excited as its quite complicated to navigate the menu especially while driving. 

Bluetooth has been very frustrating to say the least, and its all because of Bluesoleil. Unfortunately its the only bluetooth stack software available as of now (hopefully more will come out). But for some reason when waking the carpc from sleep, the bluetooth adapter is turned off and will not come back on without a pc reset. And who wants to do that everytime they start the car? Bluesoleil customer service is terrible, as they should be well aware of this problem, yet no fix. So hands free phone for me is not possible, at least on a daily basis. One day I see it working like it should, but might be a while. (Im hoping the folks at Centrafuse develope a work around or inspire someone else to make a bluetooth stack independantly). Currently Bluesoleil is only option. 

Centrafuse is very nice, the new beta version is very responsive and fixed a lot of bugs. Not sure when stable version will release but im sure it wil be even better. Those guys at Centrafuse work hard on their product, and are super knowledgable. Any questions, they will respond quickly on their website forum. 


Waiting on the windows 10 update, I think I will proceed. Was a little hesitanat with the security side of windows 10, but since Im in a car and wifi service only in my driveway, I wont be connected to the net much for it to even matter. Maybe Bluesoleil will work better too? Who knows. 

Windows 8 has been good too, so im almost afraid to fix what aint broken. 


Oh, my OEM FM antenna which worked with my older Pioneer headunit does not seem to get along with the carpc....I get a terrible static noise. Im not sure if its a physical connector problem or the usb pc driver for the FM module? Again maybe windows 10 will work better, but for now I disabled FM. (I dont care for FM anyway so not a big deal for me).

As I mentioned before, the built in internal wifi was terrible for me so adding an external usb wifi made all the difference in the world! 

Currently I have the GPS going to its own dedicated USB input on the back of the carpc, the other usb on the back has a USB 2.0 hub which I ran to the glovebox, where I have my Mosconi 6to8 usb connected, 128gb flash drive, usb power to the HDMI-composite adapter for video to headrest, and usb wireless keyboard adapter. 

I have no problems with all four devices connected and running. 

There is also a usb connection on the front of the carpc that can be used as well. Thats where I connect the usb mic when I use REW.



Hope this helps anyone.

Oh, one last note...because of the carpc internal fan, I cannot say the unit is super quiet. So for anyone who might enter a SQ comp, might get deducted points for this if thats a category? Its certainly not loud by any means, and not noticeable when car is on and in motion, but its not whisper quiet either.


----------



## req

Rokusek said:


> 5) dvb-t tv (tv tuner)
> 
> Not to my knowledge.


yes it can. it just needs a tv tuner. these can be USB if you wanted it.



Rokusek said:


> How ever, His setup cost him more than what I paid for a pre-made PC.


this is untrue. the E3IO pc you ordered was almost twice as expensive as mine, but I put 20+ hours into my build over the course of months. screen = $120 shipped + 3D printed bezel $110 shipped = $230, case\motherboard\ram\hard drive = maybe $600. misc parts maybe $100. mine was under $1000 for sure.



Rokusek said:


> Bluetooth: Setting this up and making it work so far has been a bit of a pain, but I did figure it out. Maybe I was not putting enough effort into it. but it works.


BlueSoil is the Bluetooth software I used. once I installed it, I only took a few minutes to add my phone to it. I wish it would auto connect, I have not figured out how to make this work.



Rokusek said:


> EDIT: Req's PC build starts around post 418 for reference if you want to see what he did. At least this gives you other options as well. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/94769-2003-volkswagen-gti-1-8t-mosconi-vifa-exodus-helix-pdsp-idmax-carpc-%2Aupdated%2A-11.html


also here

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-pc-forum/127629-first-foray-into-carpc-realm.html

cheers.
-Andy


----------



## huggy54

req said:


> yes it can. it just needs a tv tuner. these can be USB if you wanted it.


Can you recommend a good one? I've looked around and seen mixed reviews.



req said:


> BlueSoil is the Bluetooth software I used. once I installed it, I only took a few minutes to add my phone to it. I wish it would auto connect, I have not figured out how to make this work.


Is this the only software to do bluetooth calling and music streaming? I would have thought there would be loads (though i never tried before)


----------



## crackinhedz

req said:


> BlueSoil is the Bluetooth software I used. once I installed it, I only took a few minutes to add my phone to it. I wish it would auto connect, I have not figured out how to make this work.


at work so Im going off memory, go into the bluesoleil display where you see the icon of your phone and right click on the phone to go into properties...there should be an "auto connect" option and check mark it.

Now whethere this will do the job I dunno, but it should. I find that bluesoleil doesnt seem to keep it checked...not the best software.


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> I have the SE (small edition) which has a install depth of 6 3/4"...I have the Intel i5 processor, 250gb SSD, 8gb RAM.
> 
> Like you I was unsure if an i7 would even be necessary. I have an i5 in my home PC so I already knew it was sufficient for what I wanted to do in the car. So far it has been great! I never get the feeling of sluggishness or freezing up. It has been super fast and extremely sensitive to touch commands. I would say from sleep to start, music from Centrafuse is playing in about 10 seconds. Very fast!


i was thinking of getting the i5 too, as it should be powerful enough



crackinhedz said:


> Oh, my OEM FM antenna which worked with my older Pioneer headunit does not seem to get along with the carpc....I get a terrible static noise. Im not sure if its a physical connector problem or the usb pc driver for the FM module? Again maybe windows 10 will work better, but for now I disabled FM. (I dont care for FM anyway so not a big deal for me).
> 
> As I mentioned before, the built in internal wifi was terrible for me so adding an external usb wifi made all the difference in the world!
> 
> 
> .


Both of those are concerns for me, I want radio that works well as I do use FM radio from time to time. I am wondering if this will pick up UK Radio, as i live in England (i know it might be a silly question)?

1) Also with wifi being poor, you think it could be just a wifi card you got or them just using a cheap wifi card in there builds?

2) Can anyone else who has an e3io confirm that the wifi on there car pc is poor too?

3) Now on the point of rear backup camera, did you use theres or just buy your own? im trying to keep my cost as low as possible as i know i can things like this cheaper

4) have you got the OBDLink SX OBD-II Scan Tool USB Interface + DashCommand™ Software? Im wondering how this works and is it really of any use?


----------



## crackinhedz

> 1) Also with wifi being poor, you think it could be just a wifi card you got or them just using a cheap wifi card in there builds?
> 
> 2) Can anyone else who has an e3io confirm that the wifi on there car pc is poor too?
> 
> 3) Now on the point of rear backup camera, did you use theres or just buy your own? im trying to keep my cost as low as possible as i know i can things like this cheaper
> 
> 4) have you got the OBDLink SX OBD-II Scan Tool USB Interface + DashCommand™ Software? Im wondering how this works and is it really of any use?


I just think the wifi being inside the metal casing makes the reception not great. If I use my phone in the car as a mobile hot spot it picks up fine. But trying to connect to my home router its not good reception. Using external antenna fixed this.

I dont use a backup camera nor the OBDLink, so cannot speak on them.


----------



## crackinhedz

crackinhedz said:


> at work so Im going off memory, go into the bluesoleil display where you see the icon of your phone and right click on the phone to go into properties...there should be an "auto connect" option and check mark it.
> 
> Now whethere this will do the job I dunno, but it should. I find that bluesoleil doesnt seem to keep it checked...not the best software.


Sorry, think I was mistaken...right click on the bluesoleil icon, my device properties, under advanced there is an "auto connect" choice.


----------



## req

I do have autoconnect enabeled via the software. it just does not do it. I have to select the carpc in my phones list every time. then again, my phone will not auto connect with a JBL mini speaker I have unless the speaker is turned on after the phone Bluetooth is turned on, maybe this is the case. that it is my phones issue and not the software.


I have not used a tv tuner, so I cant give a recommendation on one.

the backup camera works fine in ROKUSEK's e3io. I am not sure of the wifi range, but it seems to work last time we were messing with it in the house, but out on the street I am unsure.


my PC uses a Core 2 Duo processor and 2gb of ram. the i5 should be more than enough unless you plan on using it to perform active audio processing with plugin filters or something. for media playing and the likes, youll be fine.


----------



## huggy54

I'm gunna order my e3io this week, wanted to know before I do does it have HDMI input on the back?


----------



## nineball76

There is hdmi on the back.


----------



## nineball76

Small edition 










Gen 4


----------



## huggy54

nineball76 said:


> Small edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen 4


Thats perfect as I plan to sometimes plug an external devices into it via the HDMI port, I'm.wondering now does it just automatically switch to the hdmi source once the hdmi input is plugged in?


----------



## nineball76

I'm guessing it should. As I've yet to install mine, I'm basing this info on the typical use of my laptop. Whenever I plug an external monitor or tv into my HDMI, it automatically switched over to it. But you mentioned using the HDMI as an input. That I know zero about.


----------



## nineball76

I'm very curious as to what else you'd plug in that's hdmi


----------



## huggy54

nineball76 said:


> I'm very curious as to what else you'd plug in that's hdmi


Some off my phones have a HDMI out on them. And I like the idea of using the satnavs I had on my.phone as it work well. And being able to read my txt messages on the car screen (even though I.still.have to.operate the phone with the phone and not the pc).

Also how do you set the e3io to go into hibernate mode or to turn off?


----------



## crackinhedz

You might want to contact e3io, I believe the HDMI is output only. 

I use it to send video to my headrest.


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> Also how do you set the e3io to go into hibernate mode or to turn off?


You set this in Windows system settings, believe under the power options.


Side note: I upgraded to Windows 10, and so far its been good experience. Not a fan of the theme/icons/layout of W10, but overall a positive upgrade.


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> You set this in Windows system settings, believe under the power options.
> 
> 
> Side note: I upgraded to Windows 10, and so far its been good experience. Not a fan of the theme/icons/layout of W10, but overall a positive upgrade.


But how do you control.it from.the car? For example if I turn the ignition off does it go to hibernate mode or power off?


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> But how do you control.it from.the car? For example if I turn the ignition off does it go to hibernate mode or power off?


mine was set (from e3io) to 'sleep' when the car is turned off. Of course you can change to hibernate, or completely power down. Though load times are longer when turning car back on.

Its automatic, when you turn on/off ignition the carpc knows what to do.


----------



## crackinhedz

Here's a video I took of start up and turning off.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5wZkMlfJH3_bWlGbV9YeklKSEk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## huggy54

Here is the spec of the e3io I will be ordering (my wish list link from e3io of the exact one with customization I want).

https://e3io.com/wishlist/48a49aec-c3f1-4546-8af6-74b82c2ac1aa

I haven't included HD Radio or Keyboards, rear camera, or usb hubs as I can get them cheaper elsewhere.

What do u think of the spec of the one in after from them?

Also I'm assuming its a good idea to remove the internal amp?

And do I need the audio convertor? I'm not sure on that one, like I previously said I want to use it with my Mosconi 6to8v8


----------



## crackinhedz

I had them leave out the internal amp, as Im only using digital optical.

This removes any unnecessary internal heating, and saved $50. Downside is if your optical goes out, theres no back up analog.


----------



## crackinhedz

Your specs look pretty close to what I have.

You shouldnt need an audio converter, as optical from carpc to 6to8 is fine.


----------



## huggy54

You got HD radio on yours?


----------



## nineball76

Personally I would drop the ram, 8gb is overkill for what is possible in a car. Also you can save a few bucks going to a smaller ssd, and using a large external drive for removable storage. 

As I'm learning more about them, I kind of regret going with E3io. Think I paid 1400 for what I believe I can build for half that. However there are a few extras I paid for like software that will raise my build price exponentially. 

I drive a semi truck and will be looking into building one for it with a 10" lilliput monitor, dual 2tb ssd, and the signal going out to my 40" tv and audio out to a p six dsp.


----------



## huggy54

nineball76 said:


> Personally I would drop the ram, 8gb is overkill for what is possible in a car. Also you can save a few bucks going to a smaller ssd, and using a large external drive for removable storage.


Well price between 4gb ram and 8gb ram isn't that much, also for HD 250GB is enough for me, I could save and go smaller but I wont be saving much. I already got external hds, sd cards, usbs etc.


----------



## crackinhedz

I think its better to have too much than not enough, especially when it means having to pull out the entire head unit to upgrade anything. I dont enjoy doing that. Set it and forget it.


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> I think its better to have too much than not enough, especially when it means having to pull out the entire head unit to upgrade anything. I dont enjoy doing that. Set it and forget it.


True that, but to a point (price taken into consideration). And yea definently I dont ever wanna be pulling anything apart or taking anything out once its all inside.

The only thing I wish was if they did this in an 8 inch version, that'd be excellent.


----------



## huggy54

Ok guys need some info im fast approaching the time to install my e3io car pc and need to know a few things;

I plan to use the following in the car 
External blu ray drive
USB DVB-T TV tuner
Usb flash drives
Etc etc

So my question is what is the best usb hub for my requirement? Im not sure if I need one externally powered or not.

And any ideas on a decent slim external blu ray drive (one that is shock proof if that even exists)?


----------



## nineball76

huggy54 said:


> Ok guys need some info im fast approaching the time to install my e3io car pc and need to know a few things;
> 
> I plan to use the following in the car
> External blu ray drive
> USB DVB-T TV tuner
> Usb flash drives
> Etc etc
> 
> So my question is what is the best usb hub for my requirement? Im not sure if I need one externally powered or not.
> 
> And any ideas on a decent slim external blu ray drive (one that is shock proof if that even exists)?


When you find a shock proof blu ray player let me know. That's something I've been hunting for as well. I think I'd found one before but never pulled the trigger on it,, as mounting it is another issue. 

But for a hub, I'd rather have one that has external power. Not much amperage coming from the single USB you'll be plugged into.


----------



## crackinhedz

I use a normal hub but does not include usb powering...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00XM...ds=usb+hub&dpPl=1&dpID=41uOTgf2POL&ref=plSrch


I run several devices through the hub without issue.

Not sure how an external bluray player would fare. I usually burn my movies into mkv and keep on flash drive.

The carpc screen resolution is 800x400, so bluray size/quality is a bit overkill.


Did you get a wireless keyboard? I highly recommend you do!


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005D...s+keyboard&dpPl=1&dpID=41jt1KvD-eL&ref=plSrch


----------



## huggy54

nineball76 said:


> When you find a shock proof blu ray player let me know. That's something I've been hunting for as well. I think I'd found one before but never pulled the trigger on it,, as mounting it is another issue.
> .


Well I been looking I thought I was looking in the wrong places. But now I've realised shock proof external dvd/blu ray don't exists (as far as I know). Normal car cd/dvd players yes they are designed to be shock proof due to the nature of driving a car, but I doubt external cd/dvd players are built with this level of shock proof In mind. Mind you im sure external cd/dvd players have some kind of limited shock proof.

Im not sure how well the external cd/dvd player will fare when the car is in motion? But I know once the car is parked it should be fine, I don't really need the external cd/dvd player but I want it anyway as I got loads of old CDs that I may never rip to flash usb sticks.

Where do you plan on mounting the external cd/dvd drive in your car anyway?


----------



## huggy54

@CrackinHedz

Im only looking at an external blu ray as its backwards compatible with dvd/cd etc. And if I ever take it out I can just use with my laptop. And wireless keyboard is on the way


----------



## huggy54

nineball76 said:


> When you find a shock proof blu ray player let me know. That's something I've been hunting for as well. I think I'd found one before but never pulled the trigger on it,, as mounting it is another issue.
> 
> But for a hub, I'd rather have one that has external power. Not much amperage coming from the single USB you'll be plugged into.


Whats a good USB hub (externally powered you'd recommend for the car?


----------



## crackinhedz

you get installed yet?


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> you get installed yet?


Will be starting within a week or so, so just getting last bits prepared. Only thing im debating with myself is wether to use an external cd/dvd drive. I mean I use USB mainly and occasionally the ipod (though im not an apple fan). Cd/dvds would just be on the rare occasion but i still wouldn't mind one. What do you think?

Also what usb hub would you use?


----------



## crackinhedz

I use a usb extender to run into the glovebox

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00C7...female+3ft&dpPl=1&dpID=412E8Fo-nEL&ref=plSrch



Usb Hub

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00JX...nt+usb+hub&dpPl=1&dpID=41ADqdx-q4L&ref=plSrch


----------



## huggy54

crackinhedz said:


> I use a usb extender to run into the glovebox
> 
> Amazon.com: Cable Matters SuperSpeed USB 3.0 Type A Male to Female Extension Cable in Black 10 Feet: Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> Usb Hub
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00JX...nt+usb+hub&dpPl=1&dpID=41ADqdx-q4L&ref=plSrch


they look good only thing im thinking is i want to know whatever usb hub i use it will always be able to power anything i attach to it. like i said i may get a external cd/dvd drive at some point and a normal USB drive wont power it. also i want to be able to charge my phone and tablet.


----------



## crackinhedz

This one has a 5V/2.5A adapter

http://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-Indiv...8&qid=1463965836&sr=1-20&keywords=Sabrent+usb


----------



## huggy54

Ok question guys I've got a VW Mk5 golf gti, now I want to be able to control the volume and other functions from my MFSW steering wheel. Now my car controls are not resistive its CAN-BUS, does this mean I will not be able to use the Joycon to control the car pc from the steering wheel?

And if so how do I do it, thanks


----------



## req

huggy54 said:


> Ok question guys I've got a VW Mk5 golf gti, now I want to be able to control the volume and other functions from my MFSW steering wheel. Now my car controls are not resistive its CAN-BUS, does this mean I will not be able to use the Joycon to control the car pc from the steering wheel?
> 
> And if so how do I do it, thanks


I recently contacted the owner of Joycon, and he told me that the joycon EXC (canbus\resistive->usb MSFW module, as compared to the joycon EXR that is only a resistive->usb module) will only do canbus from the mk4 timeframe (early 2000's).

the mk6-7 use LIN bus data.

you may get lucky and the mk5 wheel canbus commands are the same as mk4 canbus commands, however I have not tried. I do know for a fact that it will NOT work with mk6\7 because I have one and I have already tried.

I have a joycon EXC and if I had a mk5, I could test it. maybe I could talk to my buddy with a mk5 locally to me and see if it talks. but i have a lot on my plate right now so i don't know how long it would take me to test this.


----------



## huggy54

@crackinhedz

silly question, but how are you turning on the 6to8v8? remote wire or something? im in this part of the process of my build


----------



## crackinhedz

huggy54 said:


> @crackinhedz
> 
> silly question, but how are you turning on the 6to8v8? remote wire or something? im in this part of the process of my build


Yeah, I have a relay - remotewire and constant + from the fuse box using fuse tap.


----------



## huggy54

Anyone know how much power the USB ports of this machine put out? I tried plugging In a external USB 3.0 Lexar 512GB SSD, and it didn't recognise it, I think its power issue.


----------



## req

huggy54 said:


> Anyone know how much power the USB ports of this machine put out? I tried plugging In a external USB 3.0 Lexar 512GB SSD, and it didn't recognise it, I think its power issue.


"In the USB 1.0 and 2.0 specs, a standard downstream port is capable of delivering up to 500mA (0.5A); with USB 3.0, it moves up to 900mA (0.9A). The charging downstream and dedicated charging ports provide up to 1,500mA (1.5A).Aug 2, 2016"

youre prolly right, thats why most external hard drives require plug power.


----------



## huggy54

Hi Req

If i was to buy a e3io hide away unit and have it in the boot, what would be the best way to wire it to an external HD/DVD drive or any other device that requires more than average power supply? I don't wanna keep any USB devices in the boot, id ideally like to have them in the glove box (ran off a USB wire), I'm just thinking at 3-4 metres of USB cable they'll be a power drop


----------



## SPLEclipse

huggy54 said:


> Hi Req
> 
> If i was to buy a e3io hide away unit and have it in the boot, what would be the best way to wire it to an external HD/DVD drive or any other device that requires more than average power supply? I don't wanna keep any USB devices in the boot, id ideally like to have them in the glove box (ran off a USB wire), I'm just thinking at 3-4 metres of USB cable they'll be a power drop


You can use a powered hub in the glove box to power the peripherals. The connection between the hub and the computer doesn't have to be too robust, but I've used 24 gauge ones in my car with great success whereas some cheaper usb cables can have connection issues, even for simple data transfer.


----------



## huggy54

SPLEclipse said:


> You can use a powered hub in the glove box to power the peripherals. The connection between the hub and the computer doesn't have to be too robust, but I've used 24 gauge ones in my car with great success whereas some cheaper usb cables can have connection issues, even for simple data transfer.


Any recommendations on the powered HUB? 

I have this one already https://www.amazon.co.uk/CarNetix-DC-Powered-4-Port-CNX-P5USB-systems/dp/B004NDU37A

and although it does work with alot of devices, it doesn't work with my external SSD hard drive.


----------



## felix509

I have had good luck with Anker in my vehicles..

https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Adapte...=1496682185&sr=8-2&keywords=anker+usb+hub+12v


----------



## huggy54

felix509 said:


> I have had good luck with Anker in my vehicles..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Anker-Adapte...=1496682185&sr=8-2&keywords=anker+usb+hub+12v


Are you able to use "high" powered devices? Like external HD/DVD or web cam with these?


----------



## SPLEclipse

Any USB 2.0 only hub won't have enough current supply capability to run newer hardware. Any USB 3.0 compliant hub should be able to without issue.


----------

